# first scorec target shoot , id like an honest opinion from the pros



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

well i shot thursday night with our local archerey club (wichita shooting stars) and scored for the first time. it was a different scoring method than i heard of before . I shot compound at 18 meter on a 40cm face , we counted the x as 10 and the rest of the yellow was 9 and out from there. anyway i shot a 271 and was just wondering how that is from a pro's point of view. i have about 11 months total experience with a bow of any kind, and am shooting a monster 7 with a sims hunting s-coil & an older hunting sight . i thought it wasnt bad with my experience and gear. I would like an honest opinion from the pros, and I mean HONEST, i can handle it. im not trying to break into the pro ranks and will continue shooting reguardless cause i love to shoot . thanks in advance


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Sounds like they were scoring by FITA compound rules. If you are looking for comparison scores check out the NAA's site. They should have tournament scores posted there. Look at what kind of scores are shot and how your's hold up.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

The NAA Indoor National is a two round event with 60 arrows being shot each day. The highest score possible is a 600. This has never been accomplished yet although a few come close most every year. 598 is the world record. Chance Baubeff (SP) won the NAA Indoor Nationals this year with a total of 1191. Some very good shooting indeed.I'm guessing that you shot a half of a Fita round (30 arrows) If so, your 271 is not bad at all for your first time at it. You still have a lot of room for improvement which is a good thing. My highest score on a Fita round is a 595 which is not bad but I still have room for improvement. Trust me though, there is not one pro out there that has not had to work hard to get where they are at. There is nothing easy about getting to a top level. You generally get out of archery what you put into it.

Anywho, good shooting and keep practicing. The main thing is have fun at what you are doing, and expect some struggles along the way.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> The NAA Indoor National is a two round event with 60 arrows being shot each day. The highest score possible is a 600. This has never been accomplished yet although a few come close most every year. 598 is the world record. Chance Baubeff (SP) won the NAA Indoor Nationals this year with a total of 1191. Some very good shooting indeed.I'm guessing that you shot a half of a Fita round (30 arrows) If so, your 271 is not bad at all for your first time at it. You still have a lot of room for improvement which is a good thing. My highest score on a Fita round is a 595 which is not bad but I still have room for improvement. Trust me though, there is not one pro out there that has not had to work hard to get where they are at. There is nothing easy about getting to a top level. You generally get out of archery what you put into it.
> 
> Anywho, good shooting and keep practicing. The main thing is have fun at what you are doing, and expect some struggles along the way.
> 
> ...


thanks vary much and yes i found out it is fita scoring . shot outdoor today at 30 meters and scored a 315 out of 360? i think it was a lot of fun and i plan on continuing on with it my wife and kids are involved as well . this is such an awsome sport and i respect all of youre abilities to get to where you are . thanks for the input.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

No problem bo-w. This is a wonderful sport and one that the whole family can enjoy. The great thing about archery is that anyone can be a part of it. You don't have to be a prized athlete to shoot or compete at archery.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## Nobody's B (Apr 9, 2009)

271 isnt bad for a bowhunter set up and 1st time. a good local club shooter should shoot about 285 to 290 with open gear. And outside scores are hard to read because of weather conditions but in great weather 345 plus is what what a good open shooter can do.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

Nobody's B said:


> 271 isnt bad for a bowhunter set up and 1st time. a good local club shooter should shoot about 285 to 290 with open gear. And outside scores are hard to read because of weather conditions but in great weather 345 plus is what what a good open shooter can do.


thanks vary much weekend before last i shot with the joad group again at and got a 319 out of 360 with the same set-up. so imo im progressing nicely , it helps that i have cleared our back 40 so i can shoot 90 meters at home . thank you all so much for youre input and if anyone else would like to chime in with youre thoughts or any tips for a field/fita newbie i would appreciate it vary much .


----------

